# What's your fav caliber in a revolver?



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Guess I'm just a .45 fan.Love the buck and roar of .45colt..44mag great for hunting and .357mag is nice for S.D. but the old colt round is just plain fun and dosen't punish the hand to bad.I don't reload yet,but when I do I'll want to work up some hunting loads for this caliber.I haven't shot .41mag or the really big boomers,just wondering what you guys and gals like.Randall


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

357 magnum


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The .357/.38 has always been my main stay. The wife bought a 1911 .45 auto and it was a hoot to me. Then she turned around and bought me a .44spl and that's a blast. So I enjoy just about anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

357 Mag..


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Right now I would have to say my favorite caliber is the .44 since I can have it both ways as the Special or the Magnum.

Some days are just too good.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

call my crazy but i would have to say .41 mag


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. Though I don't use it as much as some other calibers, I am most fond of the .44 Special, followed closely by .45 Colt.

Best.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My brother took my SBH .44mag hostage early this spring, I am currently negotiating for its safe return:mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

45 Acp


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

My favorite wheelguns are .45 caliber, both .45 Colt and .45 ACP/AR or both. I have a couple of S&W .45 ACP/AR revolvers I love to play with, and several .45 Colt Ruger Blackhawks with .45 ACP cylinders. One of the Ruger .45s is probably my favorite revolver period. I love to play with inexpensive mil ball, particularly aluminum and steel cased stuff and not worry about the cases.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Favorite cartridge?*

Pretty much of a toss-up for me between the .44 Magnum and .45 Colt. I lean toward the .44 Magnum because of a slighter wider bullet selection. My experience is the the .44 handles lighter bullet weights slighhtly better while the .45 Colt handles the heavier bullets better. This, based on using the 180gr jacketed hollow point .44's and the 350gr. flat nosed cast .45 slug. I've not used it on game yet, but I've heard that that big .45 slug will go plumb through a buffalo.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

"JB" said:


> Right now I would have to say my favorite caliber is the .44 since I can have it both ways as the Special or the Magnum.
> 
> Some days are just too good.


Same exact thing here. For me the .44 will always be king.


----------



## hkenvy91 (Oct 6, 2006)

well ive never shot the 45 colt but i do shoot alot of 44mag and 38's


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Had a 44mag 629 which was very nice. I wanted something new so I got a Raging Bull in 480 and I love it. Almost identical to the 629 but more power. Recoil is essentially the same. Lots of fun and very accurate.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

.357 is my favorite. I have bigger revolvers, and smaller, too, but the .357 gives a lot of versatility in a packable package. Lightweight lead bullets, loaded slow, are great for beginners; they kick like a .22, and the report isn't bad either. Light jacketed hollowpoints loaded hot in Mag cases shoot flat enough to make good hits at 100 yards. Heavy bullets loaded heavy will penetrate like all get-out, even though the wound channel is considerably smaller than the bigger calibers; it's offset by a mid-frame .357's portability, which means it'll be with you when the larger caliber guns might not be.

Now if I could just find that minty, cheap, 4" stainless-steel Security-Six I've been looking for, I'll be in heaven! :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Not wanting to sell it or torture you DJ, but something like this? :mrgreen:


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Hands down my favorite is the .44 Special. I've got a real fondness for the .45 Colt too as I prefer the non-magum big bores.:mrgreen: 
However, my working revolvers and what I actually shoot most are .38/.357.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Not wanting to sell it or torture you DJ, but something like this? :mrgreen:


Now that's just MEAN! :smt010 :smt002 :smt003

Actually, if I were to be picky, I'd say the newer one with the scalloped recoil shield and the heavy barrel would be my holy grail. But I wouldn't kick that one out of the safe for not being perfect...

Ya ever want to part with that, drop me a line, ya hear? I even have a nice old model Super Single Six with both cylinders I'd trade you for it, even up! (Plug, plug -- see classifieds)


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Guess I'm just a wuss, but after about 21 to 28 rounds of .357 I'm done. Just has a lot of recoil that shocks my old, arthritic right hand. .38 spl through my S&W 686 is lots easier on me. I haven't shot .45ACP through a revolver. I like it in an auto pistol, so I may try one - I'm not familiar with moon clips, though.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

If you want to try .45 ACP in a double action revolver, you may find as I have, that moon clips are a pain in the a**. I shoot without clips or I shoot .45 AR. Moon clips are nice for rapid reloads, but on the range I don’t bother. I have shot IPSC with my Model 25-2 using moon clips. That was a lot of fun. The single action Blackhawks can’t use moon clips anyway. You just use the usual single action ejector. 
I load .45 ACP and AR on the same setup on my Dillon, just switching the shell plate.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> call my crazy but i would have to say .41 mag


Me Too jpruett79,

And lately it has been coming out of this, my customized Redhawk, shortened to 4":


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

gotta be the 41 mag.its a hoot! next would be a 45 colt.
pete


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

357


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I will also say 41 Mag. I have had a number of them in the last 40 years but am down to one. have had a ruger Black Hawk 6 1/2". S&W 57 with 8 3/8" a custom S&W made from a modewl 28 with 6" bbl. Several model 58s in 4". It is a gun that gets the job done. Jim


----------



## Aussie Dodge (Dec 1, 2006)

*Just for fun*

My 16 yo son shoots his Security Six with powdered down target loads, 2.1g bullseye, 122g SWC proj. and loves it. I shoot my 686 with medium loads and some heavy stuff and love it.
But the one we get the most fun from is BFR 30/30 revolver. Its a huge gun at 18 inches long but for sheer fun and excitment we think its awesome. The 357 mag would have to be the most versatile calibre though.:smt071


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> Me Too jpruett79,
> 
> And lately it has been coming out of this, my customized Redhawk, shortened to 4":


Speaking of which, Ruger's coming out with 4" Redhawks in '07.
http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/N-Firearms_News.html


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

*Schwing!*

Maybe I should stop looking for a stainless Security-Six and start saving my pennies... :mrgreen:


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

.357, because I can shoot .38 as well


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*I like .357 mag/.38 spl.*

I have 3 Rugers, 2 S & W's and 1 Colt.

Tex


----------



## Newb (Feb 15, 2007)

The .41 will always be my favorite. I carried a 4" Model 57 that was tuned by Andy Cannon out of Montana. I now have a model 657 Mt. Gun, a model 657 4" , and a model 57 6" blued model. I also have a Marlin 1984 in .41 Magnum. My next choice is my 3" 44 secial for carry(S&W Model 624), and my Ruger Redhawk .44 Magnum for hunting. I have Mt. Guns in .41, .44, and .45 Colt, and love them all.


----------

